# Niedrige Schilfsorten - welche gibt es?



## he.kern (17. Apr. 2009)

ich möchte in meinem kleineren Teich eine Zone mit __ Schilf einrichten.
das Schilf sollte aber nur ca.  1,20 hoch werden.

welche Sorten gibt es - und wo ?


----------



## Nymphaion (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Niedrige Schilfsorten - welche gibt es?*

Hallo,

was Du suchst ist Phragmites australis ssp. humilis.


----------



## he.kern (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Niedrige Schilfsorten - welche gibt es?*

...welche pflanzen gibts ausserdem, die in ca. 10 bis 30cm tiefem Wasser stehend, ca. 1 m aus dem Wasser wachsen?


----------



## Starvalley (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Niedrige Schilfsorten - welche gibt es?*

Da gäbe es noch den allseits beliebten und nährstoffziehenden Minirohrkolben. Einer meiner Favouriten. 

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## Meisterjäger (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Niedrige Schilfsorten - welche gibt es?*


Ich habe eine Seggenart, die wird auch nie höher als 1Meter, bei mir...
Und schaut auch aus wie __ Schilf.
Und vor allem, das Zeug lässt auch die Teichfolie in Ruhe!

Welche Sorte das genau ist, weiß ich nicht!
Vielleicht kann da Werner(Nymphaion) was zu sagen...


----------



## Meisterjäger (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Niedrige Schilfsorten - welche gibt es?*

Ich hatte das Thema schon einmal in ähnlicher Form hier im Forum:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17011/page-4

Hier einmal ein paar Bilder zur etwas besseren Artbestimmung:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/26


----------



## Meisterjäger (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Niedrige Schilfsorten - welche gibt es?*

Hallo He.Kern!
Hab mal ein wenig bei Wikipedia recherchiert...
Die, die ich habe könnte entweder diese hier sein:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schlank-Segge

oder die Hier:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ufer-Segge

Vielleich ist ja etwas für Dich dabei:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seggen


----------



## Nymphaion (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Niedrige Schilfsorten - welche gibt es?*

Hallo,

ich halte das für eine Ufersegge auf den Bildern. Hier mal wieder ein Hinweis auf meine 'interaktive' Teichpflanzenliste. Wer mit Excel umgehen kann, kann diese Tabelle nutzen um über die Sortierfunktion sich die passenden Pflanzen für bestimmte Bereiche aussuchen. Im Fall von He.Kerns Wunsch würde ich zunächst die Pflanzen nach der Wassertiefe sortieren lassen, und dann die Pflanzen mit der passenden Wassertiefe erneut markieren und sie nach der Höhe sortieren lassen. Dann müssten die für den Standort passenden übrig bleiben. Hier der Link zu meiner Liste: http://www.nymphaion.de/downloads/Interaktive Teichpflanzenliste.xls


----------



## Starvalley (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Niedrige Schilfsorten - welche gibt es?*

Es gibt da auch noch das Wunderschöne "__ Rohrglanzgras" und die "Zebrasegge".
Kann ich beide nur empfehlen 

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## danyvet (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Niedrige Schilfsorten - welche gibt es?*

Hallo Meisterjäger!

Ich hab diese Bilder von deinen __ Seggen glaub ich schon voriges Jahr gesehen und war total begeistert. Eine Frage hätt ich dazu: wie viele hast du denn da  gesetzt, haben sich einige wenige so schnell vermehrt, oder hast du da Unsummen an Geld bezahlt für so viel Grün, oder ist dein Teich schon so alt?
Verrat mir doch deinen Trick


----------



## Meisterjäger (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Niedrige Schilfsorten - welche gibt es?*

Hallo Dany!
Ich habe damals (2007), als ich den Teich anlegte, 3 Büschelchen davon im Pflanzencenter gekauft und im Sumpfbereich eingesetzt. Der Preis lag damals so bei 3 Euro pro Büschelchen... nach einiger Zeit habe ich die 3 jeweils halbiert und etwas auseinandergesetzt.
Mittlerweile ist daraus eine schöne "__ Schilf"-Zone entstanden!

Das Zeug geht ab wie die Feuerwehr!


----------



## juergen-b (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Niedrige Schilfsorten - welche gibt es?*

servus,

diese __ seggen vermehren sich recht schnell über rizome und sind sehr fexibel was den standort betrifft, aber achtung : sie haben eine sehr verdrängende wirkung und sind dominant gegenüber schwächeren pflanzengattungen.

eine entfernung nach jahren erfordet schon fast einen kran, da ihr wurzelgeflecht einen annähernd unzerstörbaren ballen gebildet hat.


----------



## Meisterjäger (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Niedrige Schilfsorten - welche gibt es?*

Moin moin!

Ja das habe ich auch schon festgestellt! Mittlerweile muß ich die Rizome immer wieder ein wenig zurückschneiden! 
Ich kann mir vorstellen daß man aber gerade das in einem Pflanzenfilter vorteilhaft nutzen kann... Das Wurzelgeflecht hat 1a Filtereigenschaften!

Bisher bin ich voll und ganz zufrieden!


----------



## danyvet (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Niedrige Schilfsorten - welche gibt es?*

hallo meisterjäger!

und in was für ein substrat hast du das eingesetzt?

ich hab bis jetzt nur eine segge (zypersegge o.s.ä.), die ich voriges jahr in einen tontopf gesetzt hab und die hat auch schon einen riesigen wurzelballen, aber es kommen jetzt erst die ersten blättchen gaaanz zaghaft raus aus diesem geflecht, ich glaube, das erste blatt wird heute die wasseroberfläche erreichen. der topf steht (oder besser liegt, ist beim sturm mal umgekippt) in einer tiefe von ca. 30cm.


----------



## Meisterjäger (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Niedrige Schilfsorten - welche gibt es?*

Hallo!

Beim Kauf saßen die Pflanzen wie überall in "Teicherde".
Diese habe ich so gut es ging abgeschüttelt und die Büschel dann so in die Sumfpzone eingesetzt.
In dieser habe ich ein 50/50 Lehm/Sandgemisch. (Unter einer Kieschicht, wegen meinen schwimmenden Schweinen - den Goldis - die sonst alles aufwühlen, sogar im ganz flachen Wasser!)


----------

